

Distributed Mass Customization: Is Etsy the Next eBay? - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/etsy_ebay_distributed_mass_customization.php

======
Olgaar
I'v been amazed by the way that Etsy and other sites like Hyenacart have
queitly been growing in the background, with not much significant media
coverage, but well known and adored within their own circles.

From personal, anecdotal evidence (meaning not good evidence) I'd not expect
many people to walk away from corporate jobs for new small businesses
facilitated by these websites. However I know of many people turning hobbies
into small businesses as a supplemental income. I've seen this trend led by
stay-at-home moms.

------
xirium
Well, Etsy ( <http://www.etsy.com/> ) is a drop-in replacement and you can
search by colour. Factor in media coverage and EBay's lack of goodwill and
Etsy could have a winner.

